

Vehicle Control with Neural Networks - Uncle_Sam
http://www.gamedev.net/reference/articles/article1988.asp

======
georgecmu
In early 90s CMU developed an autonomous vehicle steered by a neural network
(search for ALVINN). The neural net had a single hidden layer with only 5
nodes. The running joke was that you only needed 5 neurons to drive a car.

[edit: here's the link to publications
[http://www.ri.cmu.edu/research_project_detail.html?type=publ...](http://www.ri.cmu.edu/research_project_detail.html?type=publication&project_id=160&menu_id=261)]

